# Manta Ray



## MiltonDiver (Nov 23, 2009)

Saturday, September 6, 2014. Diving on Chad Toner's World Cat. Drifting while we grilled some fish tacos and this Manta Ray swam up and hung around for about 10 minutes.

http://youtu.be/wjnSsQCkSXI


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Very cool! I had one about that size come up to my kayak a couple of months back but it took off with a quickness once it got close, unfortunately taking the pair of cobia with him.


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Thats really cool! Were you anchored on a large reef? Or just drifting?


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Nice video, thanks for sharing it.


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## MiltonDiver (Nov 23, 2009)

aquatic argobull said:


> Thats really cool! Were you anchored on a large reef? Or just drifting?


We were drifting out near the Trysler Grounds.


----------



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

that is what is so fascinating about the gulf you just never know what you may see


----------



## Pulpo (Feb 12, 2012)

What wonderful creatures they are


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Awesome!

I dove with two on the tenneco for ten minutes. Getting all the angles. Then I realized (after they left), I failed to turn the gopro on!!! Oh well.


----------



## MiltonDiver (Nov 23, 2009)

SaltAddict said:


> Awesome!
> 
> I dove with two on the tenneco for ten minutes. Getting all the angles. Then I realized (after they left), I failed to turn the gopro on!!! Oh well.


That sucks. We usually turn the GoPros on before we roll in and edit when we get home. It's amazing the things you notice on the video that you miss in real time.


----------



## koolshark29 (Sep 13, 2013)

Great


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Milton diver, I usually turn mine on right before I roll. I knew they were down there and got a little over excited.


----------



## Redcross33 (Jan 8, 2014)

Nice video. Those rays are graceful


----------

